# Hello from a beautyaddict



## Jadebluete (May 6, 2014)

Hello everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can't say how many times I've been watching on specktra.net for finding descriptions of new MAC collections, links to helpful blogposts and of course swatches. And I really don't know why it took me so long to click at the registration-button and finally create an own account. But here I am and I'm really excited to be a new part of the specktra-family.

  So let me intodruce myself in a few sentences. I'm a 23 year old beautyblogger from Germany, loving make-up since I was a little girl and collecting it for about four years. Started with German drugstore make-up, today I'm a huge fan of MAC, Clarins, Shiseido, Chanel, NARS and much more high end brands, which are taking my breathe away with every new, stunning collection.
  Beside my make-up-passion I'm a student for communications, loving good movies, reading a lot of books as well as writing stories by myself, listening to music, blogging, being in the nature and enjoying the time with my friends.

  So, I thinks it's enough to get a little impression of me and I look forward to write my first "right" comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you've got any questions I'm pleased to answer them.

  See you soon in other topics,
  Jadebluete


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

Awesome!!!!! Welcome former lurker! Feast upon our awesome corner of the world.  Get aclimated w the threads and just enjoy the fun!!!! Xoxox


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

Btw the Avatar is just a joke we got going on today lol.


----------



## Jadebluete (May 7, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Btw the Avatar is just a joke we got going on today lol.


  Thanks a lot for your welcome-wishes and I didn't even wonder about you avatar - it just promised, that it'll be a lot of fun in this community


----------



## anne082 (May 7, 2014)

Welcome aboard! Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2014)

Jadeblüte!

  Hab viel Spaß hier und komm uns mal im German Thread besuchen!


----------



## Naynadine (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Jennifae (May 7, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## PrincessZytlaly (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Jessica (May 15, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------

